# how do i connect the internet to the iwin games manager?



## lexbritt96 (Nov 8, 2011)

We use this free gaming website called iwin and once you download it and open the manager, it says that there is no internet connection. But there is internet connection because i am still able to go online. Can someone help me try to fix this so we are able to use this site. Thank You!!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What Anti virus/ firewall program are you using, most likely you'll need to make an exception or tell the program to allow iwin a connection.


----------



## Spunkyheidi (Jul 11, 2016)

I cannot find on the agreement page where to accept


----------

